# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Physikum August 08, Du schaffst es!!!!

## flotze

So,

da wir doch schon anfangen uns zu beraten,wre ein eigener Motivationsthread doch angebracht.

Also:

Wir schaffen es!     :Top:  

Wir lassen uns nicht beunruhigen und bleiben gelassen!   ::-dance:  

Los geht`s!!!!!!!!!!!  :Party:

----------


## Jutti

Ah, sehr schn, dann hrt man auch mal mehr von den anderen Unis...
Also bei uns ist noch alles recht gelassen und fr ernsthaft lernen ist es wohl noch zu frh, dass vergess ich bis dahin ja alles wieder   ::-oopss:   .
Hab im 4. Semester Biochemie- und Physiopraktikum, danach werd ich die beiden Fcher wohl draufhaben, danach gilt es dann in 6 Wochen Ana zu wiederholen und den ganzen Kleinschei...

Und natrlich: Wir schaffen das! Wie immer, was muss, das muss   :Grinnnss!:   .

----------


## Alcyon

Ich wollt's gerade sagen... es ist noch viel, viel zu frh, um ernsthaft anzufangen. Wenn ihr irgendwo groe Lcken angehuft habt, knnt ihr die schon mal langsam ausmerzen. Wenn ihr dann 1-2 Monate vorher aufs Physikum lernt und alles schon mal gehrt habt, ist es echt perfekt. 
Aber jetzt Anatomie o.. ausgiebig zu lernen, davon kann ich euch nur abraten. Geniet lieber die Zeit, das kommt schon alles frh genug.

----------


## Lasix82

Klar, es ist wirklich noch etwas frh, aber wie soll man sonst diese Massen bewltigen? Allerdings hab ich auch ein schlechtes Gedchtnis, kann mir zwar wahnsinnig viel sehr schnell merken, habs dann aber auch genauso schnell wieder vergessen... z.B. ist mein Situs-Testat gerade mal 4 Wochen her, aber es ist schon wieder sooooo viel weg :Frown: 

Hab jetzt mal etwas Biochemie mit den Skripten von Medi-Learn gelernt und habs auch gut verstanden. Aber der Stil ist ja auch sehr einfach, glaubt ihr, dass das reicht? Natrlich werde ich mir jetzt nicht den Lffler holen, aber vielleicht sollte man doch noch ein Kurzlehrbuch benutzten.

Fr Anatomie reichen die Skripte aber meiner Meinung nach nicht aus. Htte mit dem Wissen kein Testat bestanden, aber als Leitfaden sind sie trozdem sehr gut.

----------


## Zireael

Also ich persnlich finde mit Sachen wie "man kann nie zu frh anfangen, 1-2 Monate etwas intensiver lernen reicht vollkommen" sollte man vorsichtig sein, manchmal kann das auch nach hinten losgehen. Man vergisst auch nix wenn mans regelmig wiederholt, und man hat nur dann Zeit zum Wiederholen wenn man nicht panisch jeden Tag frisches Wissen in sein Hirn stopft. 
Mein Hauptproblem war einfach, dass ich wahnsinnig viele Sachen neu lernen musste weil ich sie fr die Uniklausuren nicht gelernt hab. Embryo z.B. Und das ist es was wahnsinnig viel Zeit kostet. Die Sachen die man schon so halbwegs kann gehen dann ganz flott. 
Deswegen: Fangt ruhig relativ frh an, plant dafr mehr freie Tage und Tage zum Wiederholen ein und versucht die Lcken zu beseitigen die ihr habt, damit es schneller geht wenns ans "richtige" Lernen geht.

----------


## Jauheliha

Ja, da hab ich mir auch gestern eine bestellt... wir haben die gar nicht in der Fachschaft. Fr umsonst ist immer gut, und die mediscript habe ich mir fr 2 ersteigert  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## blubb

Ich machs auch wie Wanci!

----------


## Doug

Hallo,

die CD ist bestellt - bis sie kommt reicht aber auch die kostenlose CD aus der Fachschaft.

Womit lernt ihr Neuro frs Physikum? Mit dem alt bewhrten Trepel oder mit dem Neuen Kurzlehrbuch von Ulfig? Ich habe vor Neuroanatomie den meisten Respekt...

----------


## blubb

Da ich grad mittendrin stecke: ML-Skripte, Trepel und Bilder aus dem Prometheus   ::-stud:   ::-stud:  Ulfig kenne ich nicht, fr Physio/Neuro kann ich den Huppelsberg empfehlen.

----------


## Cranium

> Juhu, 
> unter dem Punkt Examen auf Medilearn kommen auf der Seite viele Hinweise zum Physikum. Unter anderem weiter unten der Hinweis auf die Gewichtung der Fcher!
> Viel Erfolg beim Erstbern.....
> Liebe Gre!


Hallo Cara21,

entschuldige ich kann die Seite mit Gewichtung der Fcher nicht finden :Blush:  .

Knntest du einen link posten?

Danke

----------


## Funky24

ich kanns auch nicht finden...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## blubb

http://www.medi-files.de/files/gewichtung.pdf

----------


## Cranium

Thanx!

----------


## Cara21

Danke blubb, 
ich war jetzt nicht so schnell..... Ich hoffe das hilft euch! Liebe Gre und schnes Wochenende!

----------


## Jauheliha

Das gibt's doch gar nicht... letzte Woche habe ich die Zusage aus Wrzburg bekommen, dass ich mein Physikum dort machen darf... und jetzt spricht mir jemand auf den AB, dass es doch nicht geht und man mir meine Unterlagen zurckschickt!  :Traurig:   Einen Tag vor Fristende! Und jetzt geht natrlich auch niemand mehr ans Telefon! Was soll das, bitte??  :Hh?:

----------


## wanci

Tag 1 der Physikumsvorbereitung unerfolgreich abgeschlossen. Jetzt Fuball.

----------


## Medi85

Dazu wollt ich mal was fragen... Wer lernt alles jetzt schon richtig fr's Physikum, wiviel lernt ihr pro Tag? Wirklich immer die 6-8 Stunden?
Ich finde das mit der Gewichtung so schwierig... Klar kann man "nur" das lernen, was immer so abgefragt wird, aber was ist, wenn ich aus den anderen Thementeilen die Details nicht kann und dann werden genau die gefragt... Irgendwie wre das IMPP ja nicht so clever, wenn es immer nur hnliches fragt... Ich wei einfach nicht, wie sehr man beim Lernen ins Detail gehen soll. Lernt ihr die kleinen Fcher nur per Kreuzen oder lest ihr auch Bcher dazu?

Zu der Frage letzte Tage: Ich kreuze momentan themenweise aus allen Jahren, also ganz ab dem Anfang. Heute zB obere Extremitt, das waren dann 127 Fragen... Ist wohl machbar, finde ich. Zumal selbst wenn nicht wortgetreu die gleichen Fragen kommen - es ist ja auch einfach eine bung...

----------


## Jutti

Hab jetzt noch keine Zeit zu wiederholen, muss aber eh noch Physio und Biochemie fr die Praktika lernen, in Physio hab ich bei den meisten Themen direkt mal "nebenbei" gekreuzt, sodass ich da langsam einen berblick hab, abgesehen von den Themen, die nicht im Praktikum kamen. 

Hab mal eine andere Frage: darf man im schriftlichen eigentlich einen Taschenrechner benutzen???

Ach so und zum Thema Themen weglassen: find ich recht mutig, da mag die Gewichtung vom IMPP noch so eindeutig sein, aber keiner garantiert mir, dass nicht mein Prfer im Mndlichen gerade DAS Thema superinteressant findet...

----------


## Doug

> Hab mal eine andere Frage: darf man im schriftlichen eigentlich einen Taschenrechner benutzen???


Nein, im Schriftlichen Physikum sind keine Hilfsmittel zugelassen. Da fllt leider auch der Taschenrechner drunter.

----------


## Jutti

*Wahh*, dann lass ich die Rechenaufgaben wohl lieber gleich weg  :bhh: . Mein lieber Freund und Helfer.   ::-oopss:

----------


## kra-

> Nein, im Schriftlichen Physikum sind keine Hilfsmittel zugelassen. Da fllt leider auch der Taschenrechner drunter.


Bitte was?!   :Oh nee...:

----------


## wanci

Also das bisschen kann man ja echt noch im Kopf rechnen ;) Und ber die Rechenaufgaben kann man meistens echt dankbar sein, weil sie relativ einfach zu lsen sind...

----------


## mezzomixi

> Tag 1 der Physikumsvorbereitung unerfolgreich abgeschlossen. Jetzt Fuball.


das ist eh wichtiger  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medi85

Ich wei auch nicht wirklich, wie das ohne Taschenrechner gehen soll... Da muss ich erst nochmal schriftlich dividieren lernen   :Grinnnss!:  Und die Logarithmen und so... Man ist es ja einfach nicht mehr gewhnt, weil man immer den TR zur Verfgung hatte... Naja, wird schon irgendwie    :Hh?:

----------


## agouti_lilac

Wir durften hier in Magdeburg eh nie einen Taschenrechner benutzen und so hab ich endlich das gelernt, was ich in der Schule nie gepeilt habe.  :Grinnnss!:  
Ist als Vorbereitung ganz gut. 

P.S.: Ich hab eben Milch im Bett verschttet. Wie entferne ich jetzt das Laken, ohne mich groartig zu bewegen?  :schnarch...:

----------


## Jauheliha

Wir durften bisher immer einen benutzen, aber das hat mich nie wirklich weitergebracht, weil ich noch nie mit einem Taschenrechner umgehen konnte^^ Ich hab sogar die Biometrieklausur ohne Taschenrechner geschrieben (da hatte ich ihn allerdings vergessen)

Hoffentlich kommt ganz viel zu rechnen, ich mag das  :Grinnnss!:   :Top:

----------


## blubb

Es gibt nichts, das ich mehr hasse als RECHNEN   :dagegen:   :dagegen:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Giant0777

> Es gibt nichts, das ich mehr hasse als RECHNEN


es gibt auch nichts, was ich weniger kann!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lifendhil

Also im Kopfrechnen bin ich auch total schlecht (trotz MatheLK). Ich kann auch nie abschtzen, was in etwa rauskommt, sondern muss das dann alles schn ausrechnen... was natrlich Zeit kostet.
Wenn das keine Prfung wre, dann wren auch diese Rechenaufgaben halb so schlimm. Aber wenn ich aufgeregt bin, wrde ich am liebsten 5+5 in den Taschenrechner tippen...   :Nixweiss:   :Traurig:  
Aber das wird schon... irgendwie...

----------


## Jutti

Mmh, bei uns war es unterschiedlich, in Physio drfen wir ihn nehmen, in Bio durften wir ihn nicht. Aber gut, dann muss ich mir das mit den Logarithmen nochmal angucken und dann passt das hoffentlich...

Ich stelle mit Entsetzen fest, dass sich das Semester dem Ende neigt. Jede Woche zwei Testate, ich hab keine Ahnung warum, aber fr mich ist das Semester rein vom Gefhl her das Krzeste gewesen  :Nixweiss:   ::-oopss:

----------


## blubb

Find ich auch! Vielleicht weil dieses Semester "nur eine Durchlaufstation" zum Physikum ist   :bhh:

----------


## Jutti

Naja, "Durchlaufstation" wrd ich das nicht nennen, bei uns sind eigentlich 3. und 4. Semester die kritischen, wo man wirklich viel zu tun hat... Bin mal echt gespannt, ob die 5 Wochen danach reichen, um sich vernnftig aufs Physikum vorzubereiten. Aber vorher ist das leider nicht drin. In Biochemie fehlen auch noch ein paar Themenbereiche, die wir nicht durchgenommen haben. Aber was muss, das muss  :hmmm...: .

----------


## agouti_lilac

> Es gibt nichts, das ich mehr hasse als RECHNEN


Ich finde das Umrechnen am Schlimmsten. So von Piktovolt auf mm/mol. Baaaah.  :dagegen:  





> Ich stelle mit Entsetzen fest, dass sich das Semester dem Ende neigt. Jede Woche zwei Testate, ich hab keine Ahnung warum, aber fr mich ist das Semester rein vom Gefhl her das Krzeste gewesen


So geht es mir auch! Absolut! 

P.S.: Immer noch Nichtraucherin. Seit Ostermontag. Aber das P kommt ja auch erst noch. :Grinnnss!:  ::-angel:

----------


## blubb

> Naja, "Durchlaufstation" wrd ich das nicht nennen, bei uns sind eigentlich 3. und 4. Semester die kritischen, wo man wirklich viel zu tun hat...


So hab' ich das nicht gemeint, sondern es kommt eine vielleicht einfach so kurz vor, weil man diese groe "P" vor sich hat und stetig drauf zu luft. Sonst gings immmer "nur" von Semster zu Semester.

----------


## Jauheliha

Wann schreibt ihr eure letzten Klausuren?
Ich schreibe die letzte am 19.7., eigentlich eine Unverschmtheit, wo doch am 21. die Nachreichfrist endet! Dass das immer alles so knapp sein muss...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## blubb

28.06.   :Grinnnss!:   :was ist das...?:

----------


## Jutti

14.7. Biochemie
Zu der Klausur gibt es dann natrlich nicht mal eine Nachschreibklausur, falls mal etwas schief geht, da ist man dann direkt gea****t. Naja, bin mal gespannt, hab vorher ja zwei Wochen um ausgiebig dafr und fr die am selben Tag stattfindende Ultraschallkurs-Prfung zu lernen...

----------


## Nob

Ich kann gerade nicht fassen, wie Physik abgefragt wird.
Liebe Menschen vom IMPP, liebe Professoren, die Sie sich diese Fragen ausdenken, hiermit erklre ich, dass ich NICHT masochistisch veranlagt bin. Nur so. Rein redaktionell. Bh.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> 14.7. Biochemie
> Zu der Klausur gibt es dann natrlich nicht mal eine Nachschreibklausur, falls mal etwas schief geht, da ist man dann direkt gea****t. Naja, bin mal gespannt, hab vorher ja zwei Wochen um ausgiebig dafr und fr die am selben Tag stattfindende Ultraschallkurs-Prfung zu lernen...


Jutti, aus genau diesem Grund hab ich damals mit dem Chef einen mndlichen Termin gehabt  :hmmm...: . Und er hat mir diese Chance gegeben ---> geklappt! So konnte ich wenigstens doch noch mitschreiben. Sollte also die Klausur schiefgehen (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, ihr seid doch gerade richtig fit), dann KNNTE man ja sowas auch in Betracht ziehen. Es war eine sehr faire Prfung bei mir - nicht leicht, das gesame Spektrum, wie im Physikum, aber dennoch gut hinbekommen.

----------


## Jutti

Es fasziniert mich doch immer wieder, dass es anscheinend auch nette Biochemiker gibt... Im zweiten und dritten Semester htten wir das ja noch nicht gedacht. Ist schon richtig, es gibt ja inzwischen auch nach dem dritten Semester eine "Zwischenprfung" um ein eventuell vorhandenes Minus wieder auszugleichen. 
Mmh, im Prinzip war das fr dich ja dann schon eine Physikumsvorbereitung, hat auch nicht nur Nachteile sowas schon mal erlebt zu haben. Naja, aber ich denke eigentlich, dass die Klausur klappen sollte, die letzte zumindest fand ich doch recht einfach.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Die Mglichkeit "Zwischenprfung" gab es schon immer  :hmmm...: . Die haben nur nie viele bestanden. Das grenzte an biochemischen Selbstmord  ::-oopss:

----------


## wanci

Also bei uns sind die Biochemiker eigentlich zum allergrten Teil wirklich nett. Auf Nachfrage hie es brigens, dass sie keine abgefahrenen Formeln (Steroide etc) hren wollen, weil das uns nichts bringt und die Dozenten auch keine Lust haben die auswendig zu lernen.

Anatomie mach mir echt Sorgen. Wurde bei uns nie MC abgeprft und ich komm damit gar nicht zurecht, vor allem mit der Topographie. Wie kann man sich die denn irgendwie gut aneigenen?

----------


## Rael

Immer einen Atlas neben sich liegen haben und die Bilder anschauen, das prgt sich am besten an. War jedenfalls bei mir so... im Jahre 2003... mein Gott, wie die Zeit vergeht  :Grinnnss!: ...

----------


## agouti_lilac

Benutzt ihr eigentlich einen Lernplaner und wenn ja, welchen? 

Vielleicht kann auch ein Kliniker einen empfehlen?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kra-

Ich denke ich werde es erstmal ohne Lernplaner machen. Auch wenn es vielleicht etwas riskant ist, aber da wir in 3 Wochen Biochemie schreiben und ich mir in dem Fach immer noch nicht sicher bin (hab im Medi-Learn-Testphysikum heute in BC 53% gemacht), werde ich mich erstmal voll auf dieses Fach konzentrieren. Mein wiedergewonnes Wissen in Anatomie oder Physik bringt mir Null, wenn ich den BC-Schein nicht hab...

----------


## leks

freiheit! 
bin endlich duuuuurch  :Smilie:  Klinik ich komme!

----------


## blubb

:Top:   :Top:   :Top:

----------


## Mistmhre

n'abend..
nur ma so, wenn das impp jetzt die ergebnisse online gestellt hat, heit das jetzt auch das diese auch jetzt per post verschickt werden oder dauert das trotzdem noch bis mitte sept.?

----------


## Darkromantic

@Doc-Hannover

Bezglich der richtigen Ergebnisse von Medi-Learn hier folgende Kopie von deren Seite der Auswertungen:

05.09.2008 13:43:35
A13/B91 von E auf B/E gendert
A147/B36 von A auf A/C gendert
A148/B37 von D auf A/D gendert

Daher kamen die zwei mehr Punkte, die ich mir aufschreiben konnte. Sie hatten zwar keine "falschen" Angaben, aber durch die Doppelantworten des IMPP habe ich zwei Punkte mehr, als laut erster Angaben ber ML.
Da lag der Fehler!

Liebe Gre und alles Gute!!!

D.

----------


## Solara

> n'abend..
> nur ma so, wenn das impp jetzt die ergebnisse online gestellt hat, heit das jetzt auch das diese auch jetzt per post verschickt werden oder dauert das trotzdem noch bis mitte sept.?


Normal drften die Ergebnismitteilungen heute (Fr) oder am Montag an die Prfungsmter rausgegangen sein/rausgehen, und je nachdem wie schnell die dann weiterverarbeiten, kommen dann die Briefe nachhause - bei uns damals war der Brief eine Woche nach Onlinestellung der Ergebnisse auf der impp-Seite im Briefkasten (bei Z.n. mndlichem vor schriftlichem   :hmmm...:  )

womit dann 5 + 7 = 12 -> also irgendwie doch Mitte September   :Top:

----------


## Funky24

@lilac: glckwunsch auch von mir!!!
...weit du von irgendwem, der schon beim bsen biochemiemenschen prfung hatte?....kann eigentlich biochemie, aber hab angst, dass das bei ihm bei weitem nicht reicht....
...ich dreh langsam durch...  :Oh nee...:

----------


## agouti_lilac

Danke! Ich weiss nur von einer Gruppe von Mittwoch oder so. Da hat es einer nicht geschafft. 

*mutmach* Wird schon klappen!!! Ich drcke dir die Daumen!

----------


## Kliri

> @physikumsmitstreiter:
> so,hatte heute die mndliche - muss sagen, 4 stunden machen echt platt (+ das bier danach  )! 
> 
> wnsche allen,die es noch vor sich haben, maximale erfolge und drcke die daumen! im prinzip ist das mndliche nett und gut machbar! also, viel erfolg!
> 
> giant!


ich hab an alle die schon die mndliche Prfung hatten mal eine Frage, 
etwas doof, aber bitte trotzdem nicht lachen: also wie ist das eigentlich , bei vier Stunden, darf man da auch mal auf's Kloo und kann man mal was trinken ? Wie wird das den gehandhabt?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> ich hab an alle die schon die mndliche Prfung hatten mal eine Frage, 
> etwas doof, aber bitte trotzdem nicht lachen: also wie ist das eigentlich , bei vier Stunden, darf man da auch mal auf's Kloo und kann man mal was trinken ? Wie wird das den gehandhabt?



Du mut dir halt vorher selbst nen Katheter und ne Flexle (+Ringer-Lsg)
schieben. Gehrt quasi zur Prfung (Clinical Skills!).

Nee Spa, kannst eigentlich immer was trinken gehen oder zur Toilette wenn du
nicht dran bist.

----------


## Kliri

> Du mut dir halt vorher selbst nen Katheter und ne Flexle (+Ringer-Lsg)
> schieben. Gehrt quasi zur Prfung (Clinical Skills!).
> 
> Nee Spa, kannst eigentlich immer was trinken gehen oder zur Toilette wenn du
> nicht dran bist.


Danke fr die Antwort, aber ist es denn so, dass man immer wei, so jetzt wird der Nchste erst mal fr lnger als z.B. 10 Min dran sein? Wr nett, wenn du mal kurz schreibst, wie das whrend der Prfung genau abluft

----------


## roger rekless

Wenns korrekt abluft wird die Prfung aber fr den Moment unterbrochen, auch wenn du garnicht dran bist.

----------


## Kliri

> Wenns korrekt abluft wird die Prfung aber fr den Moment unterbrochen, auch wenn du garnicht dran bist.


Ach so, aber dann nervt das ja schon so einen Aufwand zu machen, obwohl es ja , wenn man auf Toilette muss, nicht anders geht - aber ist es denn nicht besser einfach zwischendurch mal was zu trinken oder nehmen die einen das bel? Was meint ihr, habt ihr einfach, wenn ihr nicht dran ward, ohne rauszugehen mal ein Schluck getrunken?

----------


## Reetou

flasche mit an den tisch nehmen und wenn du nicht dran bist kurz was trinken - kein problem.
zwischen zwei prfungsabschnitten einfach mal kurz um eine pause bitten - auch kein problem.

----------


## roger rekless

> Ach so, aber dann nervt das ja schon so einen Aufwand zu machen, obwohl es ja , wenn man auf Toilette muss, nicht anders geht - aber ist es denn nicht besser einfach zwischendurch mal was zu trinken oder nehmen die einen das bel? Was meint ihr, habt ihr einfach, wenn ihr nicht dran ward, ohne rauszugehen mal ein Schluck getrunken?


Trinken ist kein Problem, stell die Flasche halt sofort in Griffweite damit du nicht irgendwie im Rucksack kramen musst. Manche lassen einen auch einfach so auf Toilette, aber offiziell wird die Prfung unterbrochen ;)

----------


## Jutti

War bei uns auch so... Dass du mal etwas trinken musst ist in vier Stunden vllig normal und in der Aufregung erst recht. Unser Prof meinte vorher, dass es schon besser wr, wenn wir zumindest zusehen, dass wir vorher was gegessen haben und nicht mitten in der Prfung anfangen.
Auf Toilette gehen geht wirklich nur mit Unterbrechung der Prfung, wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss sollte man also bis nachher warten, muss sonst nachher auch alles im Protokoll vermerkt werden, unser Prof hat dann vor dem letzten Fach trotzdem gefragt und gemeint, dass es die letzte Gelegenheit wre, weil es halt mittendrin einfach bld ist...

----------


## Kliri

> flasche mit an den tisch nehmen und wenn du nicht dran bist kurz was trinken - kein problem.
> zwischen zwei prfungsabschnitten einfach mal kurz um eine pause bitten - auch kein problem.


@Reetou und alle anderen die mir geantwortet haben - Danke, jetzt ist alles klar! Nun muss es nur noch mit den richtigen Fragen klappen....ich hoffe bei dir ist alles gut gelaufen, fallen eigentlich viele durch -man liest hier nichts dazu, das lt mich ein bichen hoffen, dass sie nicht nur die Dinge fragen, die ich nicht kann - ach wenn es doch schon vorber wre !!!  :Traurig:

----------


## christie

Bei uns war das mit dem Trinken und Essen beim Physiologen sogar ein Vorteil:
ich hatte mega - Durst und mir erbeten, kurz etwas trinken zu drfen.
daraufhin schwenkte der physiologe gleich um auf durst, wasser- und elektrolythaushalt. super   :Party:  .

----------


## Giant0777

bei uns lief es alles sehr familir ab: auf dem tisch stand kaffee und wasser, dazu noch ne packung mit keksen. da konnte man sich bedienen,wenn man grade redepause hatte. nach der anatomieprfung haben wir 5 minuten pause gemacht, einfach "zum beine vertreten" oder damit man mal auf die toilette kann. genauso lief es zw. bc und physio. insofern war unsere prfung auch lnger als 4 stunden, weil in den pausen die prfung auch unterbrochen war. ich persnlich fand es sehr angenehm, man hatte vorallem die mglichkeit, einfach mal mit abstand umzuschalten, wenn ein paar minuten pause war. und ich glaube, dass prfer, die schokokekse im bauch haben, einfach netter sind...  :Keks:

----------


## Kliri

oh ja, dann hoffe ich mal, dass meine Prfer auch Schokokekse essen werden  :bhh:

----------


## Cara21

Ich beneide euch! Mein Anaprof hat uns das Trinken verboten und aufs Klo drfen wir auch nur wenn es gar nicht anders gehen sollte, denn er verbittet sich diese Pausen zwischendurch. Fr mich wird das echt hart, da ich enorm mit Kopfweh zu tun habe, wenn ich so lange nichts trinke.

----------


## doc-hannover

ich wei gar nicht, wie das bei mir abluft..
aber im prinzip hab ich auch im moment gar keinen kopf, mir da gedanken drber machen zu wollen..ahhhh.
ich mu noch so viel in anatomie wiederholen..
ich glaub das ist unmglich. ich knnten  :kotzen:

----------


## Cara21

Das geht mir genauso......... In Ana fehlt mir noch sooooooooo viel. Und dann auch noch der Druck, dass es der letzte Versuch ist........ Im moment knnte ich den ganzen tag nur noch heulen.....  :Traurig:   :Traurig:   :Traurig:   :Traurig:   :Traurig:

----------


## wanci

Ana ist wirklich zum heulen. Vor allem, wenn ich dran denke irgendwelche Prparate erkennen zu mssen krieg ich die Kriese. Ich hab da noch nie was erkannt...Zumindest scheint meine BC-Prferin echt ok zu sein. Immerhin etwas.

----------


## Judith87

Wir drfen zum Glck Pause machen, aber ob ich da wirklich was runter kriege vor Nervositt? Bislang sind wir auch nur zu dritt in unserer Gruppe, wenn sich niemand mehr findet, ist der ganze Spuk vielleicht ein bisschen schneller vorbei. Das wr mir ganz recht und ich glaube den Prfern auch! Vielleicht muss man sie dann gar nicht mehr mit Keksen bestechen ;) Mir macht im Moment der Physio Prfer am meisten Angst, ich kenn den noch aus Physiotestaten, da war er immer ein bischen komisch.... 

Ich hoffe ich kann mich die letzten Tage noch ein bischen zusammenreien und hoffe, dass ihr euch nicht vor Angst verrckt macht.   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Tinchen1988

> Ich beneide euch! Mein Anaprof hat uns das Trinken verboten und aufs Klo drfen wir auch nur wenn es gar nicht anders gehen sollte, denn er verbittet sich diese Pausen zwischendurch. Fr mich wird das echt hart, da ich enorm mit Kopfweh zu tun habe, wenn ich so lange nichts trinke.


bitte? wieso hat der denn das recht, dir das trinken zu verbieten? ein mensch, der diese position innehat, muss doch wissen, dass man sich dann nicht mehr konzentrieren kann....4 stunden nix trinken......ich wrd sterben

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ich beneide euch! Mein Anaprof hat uns das Trinken verboten und aufs Klo drfen wir auch nur wenn es gar nicht anders gehen sollte, denn er verbittet sich diese Pausen zwischendurch. Fr mich wird das echt hart, da ich enorm mit Kopfweh zu tun habe, wenn ich so lange nichts trinke.


Welcher Ana-Prof soll denn das gewesen sein??? Wenn der Chef hchstpersnlich erzhlt das man trinken und essen gehen kann im Vorraum???

----------


## Nilani

Ich schtze mal, ist der, der eben ein klein wenig empfindlich ist und auch fter mit Kopfweh zu tun hat?!   ::-oopss:  

Cara, keine Angst, wird schon irgendwie hinhauen, vielleicht reicht die Adrenalinwirkung ja aus? Und notfalls musste halt doch aufs Klo (vielleicht erst, wenn du bei ihm dran warst) und da kannst du auf dem weg sicher was trinken. Achja, dann bitte keine Highheels anziehen, ist auch gut fr Prof-Nerven, wenn man halbwegs lautlose Schuhe anhat   :hmmm...:  

An alle anderen: Herzlichen Glckwunsch an die, die es schon geschafft haben und endlich ihre wohlverdienten Ferien genieen. An den Rest: ihr packt das schon, nur nicht aufgeben auf die letzten Tage hin   :Keks:

----------


## Cara21

Nilani, du hast recht. Zumal er das Problem Migrne selber kennt....... Naja, beim ersten Versuch habe ich nichts getrunken und frchterliche Kopfschmerzen bekommen und dann auch den totalen Blackout und beim zweiten Mal war es danke trinken echt besser. 
Naja, ich werde was mit runternehmen und die Situation abschtzen!

----------


## Tinchen1988

da wrde ich mich nochmal informieren, ob es da ne offizielle anordnung gibt. 
ich hab einmal vergessen, etwas zu trinken mitzunehmen in ne 4-stndige oberstufenklausur und hatte nach 2 stunden solche kopfschmerzen und ne totale denkblockade.....da muss man doch was machen knnen.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ich schtze mal, ist der, der eben ein klein wenig empfindlich ist und auch fter mit Kopfweh zu tun hat?!   
> Cara, keine Angst, wird schon irgendwie hinhauen, vielleicht reicht die Adrenalinwirkung ja aus? Und notfalls musste halt doch aufs Klo (vielleicht erst, wenn du bei ihm dran warst) und da kannst du auf dem weg sicher was trinken. Achja, dann bitte keine Highheels anziehen, ist auch gut fr Prof-Nerven, wenn man halbwegs lautlose Schuhe anhat


Aber Papa Schwegler ist doch nen Netter  mit nem schn' schwarzen Humor.
Ein weiterer Tipp NIEMALS mit dem Stuhl im Keller ber den Boden schleifen
darauf steht die Todesstrafe.

----------


## tinach

kann ich mir gar nich vorstellen, dass jemand das trinken verbieten will..uns haben sie sogar nach ana jedem nen becher gegeben und ne flasche wasser..auerdem hatten die prfer selber durst..hmm..wnsch euch auf jedenfall allen noch viel durchhaltevermgen u erfolg..

----------


## Cranium

....na ja, wer es sich verbieten lsst, ist selbst schuld!

leute.....aufwachen!.....wir leben in deutschland!......nicht in ner diktatur!

offenbar wird versucht schon in der vk den studenten eine gewisse grundhaltung fr die klinik anzuerziehen: devot und gebckt, so soll ein student sein, gel?!

----------


## Jutti

Sollte mich doch echt wundern, wenn die einem vier Stunden lang in der Aufregung das Trinken verbieten... Da wrd ich den anwesenden Physiologen doch glatt mal fragen, ob er das fr sehr gesund hlt so eine Dehydratation... Ist auch nicht grad frderlich fr die Gehirnzellen.  :hmmm...:  Damit wre man dann auch gleich in die Prfung gestartet.  :bhh:

----------


## Svenja2

> Klar, es ist wirklich noch etwas frh, aber wie soll man sonst diese Massen bewltigen? Allerdings hab ich auch ein schlechtes Gedchtnis, kann mir zwar wahnsinnig viel sehr schnell merken, habs dann aber auch genauso schnell wieder vergessen... z.B. ist mein Situs-Testat gerade mal 4 Wochen her, aber es ist schon wieder sooooo viel weg
> 
> Hab jetzt mal etwas Biochemie mit den Skripten von Medi-Learn gelernt und habs auch gut verstanden. Aber der Stil ist ja auch sehr einfach, glaubt ihr, dass das reicht? Natrlich werde ich mir jetzt nicht den Lffler holen, aber vielleicht sollte man doch noch ein Kurzlehrbuch benutzten.
> 
> Fr Anatomie reichen die Skripte aber meiner Meinung nach nicht aus. Htte mit dem Wissen kein Testat bestanden, aber als Leitfaden sind sie trozdem sehr gut.


Gibt es die auch fr Wien?  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## doc-hannover

> Gibt es die auch fr Wien?


was meinst du denn genau, was es auch fr wien geben soll?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> was meinst du denn genau, was es auch fr wien geben soll?


Ich glaube sie meinte wirklich medi-learn skripte und ich denke mal die gibts wie
alle Bcher (auch in sterreich) im Buchladen oder beim Onlineversand der 
Wahl........................  :Keks:

----------


## doc-hannover

oh man, so langsam liegen meine nerven blank..mu noch histo wiederholen und morgen dann biochemie..und anatomie ist so nen batzen, da ich wohl wieder alles vergessen haben werde am mittwoch. also eigentlich sind wir ja verrckt, da wir uns sowas freiwillig antun. buah..heul

----------


## blubb

Aber hey, grade weil wir das alles freiwillig machen, stehen wir es durch   :Top:   :Top:

----------


## Jutti

Hey, ganz ruhig bleiben Doc... Ich glaub den Prfern ist auch ziemlich klar, was fr ein Druck und welche Belastung das fr uns ist. Und dass man einfach nicht alles wissen kann... Ich hab meine Prfung echt human erlebt und zwischenzeitlich hat sie sogar Spa gemacht. Bleib ruhig und lerne soweit wie du kommst, sodass du ein gutes Gewissen haben kannst und dann wird das auch klappen!!!   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   Wnsche dir viel Erfolg!

----------


## Judith87

ganz ruhig, mir gehts grad genauso!   :Keks:  Irgendwie entdecke ich auch immer noch etwas, was ich noch machen msste, aber das ist alles so mhsam, da was anderes wieder vergessen wird :/ Bin Donnerstag dran, muss mir nochmal Histo Frbetechniken angucken, da die Prferin drauf steht und und und ^^ Ich bin jetzt schon ferienreif!

----------


## doc-hannover

ja, ihr habt ja recht. 
aber wie gesagt, wenns um jacobson-anastomose, rathke-tasche, cartagener-syndrom, fugewlbeverspannung oder vesrtibularorgan geht, hrt der spa echt auf.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## doc-hannover

hmm, irgendwie scheinen schon alle durch zu sein und im urlaub..-( da fhlt man sich ja ganz allein hier..  :Traurig:

----------


## AnnikaIF

Nee, ich bin auch noch da  :hmmm...:  Keine Angst, ich berdauer sogar deine Wartezeit hier...   :kotzen:  
Es is noch viel zu lang hin, aber gleichzeitig auch viel zu kurz   :peng:

----------


## madniki

hab auch erst am 17.9.

----------


## *cuddle*

bin auch noch da....leider....hab am 15.   :Keks:  
kann aber jetz schon nichmehr...will nur noch, dass es vorbei ist!

----------


## kra-

Ich bin auch noch hier!  ::-winky: 
Habe mich in den letzten Wochen einfach ein wenig zurckgehalten, weil mich diese ganzen "und ich habe auch bestanden"-Postings etwas kirre machen, aber am Freitag bin ich dann auch endlich an der Reihe und darf am Abend hoffentlich auch einen dieser "Ich habs hinter mir"-Posts verfassen. *hoff*
Bis dahin werde ich wohl oder bel noch richtig viel BC wiederholen mssen. Und irgendwie hab ich das Gefhl, dass der Physiostoff, den ich vor 2 Wochen gelernt habe, schon wieder komplett weg ist.^^ Aber das Gefhl kennt hier ja glaube ich jeder.

----------


## suzi1609

@ Doc Hannover
bin genau wie du morgen dran, hab die Zeit bis zu meiner Mndlichen immer an deinem Ticker verfolgt   ::-oopss:

----------


## LaPlace

@ kra-

Na wenn das so ist dann wrd ich ein bisschen weniger surfen und ein bisschen mehr lernen  :hmmm...: 
Wr mal interessant zu wissen wieviel Lernzeit man so in diesem Forum vertrdeln kann...
Man kann das alles auch anders sehen - am Freitag zeigen wir den Prfern mal wos langgeht!  :bhh:

----------


## Tachchen

Bestanden  :Top:   ::-dance:   :Grinnnss!:   ::-winky:   :Grinnnss!:   ::-stud:   :Party:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## doc-hannover

na dann erstmal glckwunsch!

und an den rest: seid froh, da ihr noch ein paar tage habt. es ist doch so, als wenn man bei fast 0 anfngt, wenn man frs mndliche lernt..  :Keks:

----------


## Bananenschale

glckwunsch an alle die bestanden haben... :Grinnnss!: 
was stand eigentlich in eurer benachrichtigung ber das schriftliche resultat drin??

----------


## karolinchen

die resultate wurden schon verschickt? und sind schon angekommen?
also bei mir noch nicht...
oder habe ich da irgendwas verplant?

----------


## Bananenschale

ja bevor man die mndliche prfung hat,kommt doch ein schreiben wie hoch die punktzahl im schriftlichen physikum ist...

----------


## karolinchen

ok, und wann sollte die in der regel so ankommen? ich habe nchsten dienstag... *schnief* und bei mir ist bis jetzt noch nix angekommen...
grund zur panik? oder ist das normal?

----------


## Doug

Hi,

bei mir ist auch noch kein Brief angekommen, dabei belagere ich doch den Briefkasten...
Und die Mndliche habe ich schon, also fehlt mir doch nur noch das Zeugnis.

----------


## Bananenschale

also das zeugnis kommt bei uns 2 bis 4 wochen nach der mndlichen...

----------


## blubb

Ich glaube, die Ergebnismitteilung vom schriftlichen kommt erst Freitag. Hab bisher auch noch nix bekommen.

----------


## kra-

> @ kra-
> 
> Na wenn das so ist dann wrd ich ein bisschen weniger surfen und ein bisschen mehr lernen 
> Wr mal interessant zu wissen wieviel Lernzeit man so in diesem Forum vertrdeln kann...


Och, ich glaube das weit du selber auch ganz gut. ;)

----------


## funny5

Man habt ihr es aber gut. Bei uns kommen NIE extra Besttigungen ber die schriftliche! Wir mssen immer warten bis Post von IMPP da ist!  :Keks:

----------


## Hexenkind

Viel Glck an Doc und alle die morgen noch dran sind! Ihr schafft das locker, die Prfung ist lang nicht so schlimm, wie man vorher denkt  :Smilie:  unsere Prfer saen da alle in Strickpullis und sogar der grummelige hat mal gelacht und uns , als wir beim Thema Kaumuskeln waren, nebenbei noch den Maulffnungsmechanismus beim Krokodil erklrt... 

Morgen frh gehts in den Urlaub! Juhu! 
Versuche gerade 20x40x55cm zu packen fr Ryanair... incl. Schlafsack und Isomatte, oje   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Darkromantic

Puuhhhh...

Gerade kam Post vom LPA Stuttgart!
Schriftlich bestanden! Immer gut, wenn man das endlich auch mal Schwarz auf Wei hat! Knnen ja doch immer bertragunsgfehler o.. vorkommen!

Drcke weiterhin allen Leidensgenossen die Daumen!!!

Gre!

D.

----------


## Strodti

Herzlichen Glckwunsch D.! Hattest du das mndliche eigentlich schon gehabt? Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich fr dich. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab, wolltest du ja auch keinen weiteren Anlauf starten, falls es nicht geklappt htten.
Gru, Strodti

----------


## blubb

Bei mir kam auch heute Post vom Schriftlichen Teil  :Smilie:

----------


## doc-hannover

also.. ich hatte heute mndlich..und hab auch noch nix schriftliches vom lpa bekommen.

ich hab zwar bstanden, aber ein schock gabs trotzdem heute morgen: unser anatom hat uns ein bichen was zu seinen sonderthemen erzhlt und es war auch im internet in zahreichen protokollen zu lesen.. was macht man da als schlauer mensch? genau! --die protokolle lesen und das lernen, was drin steht. nun ist der prof allredings ausgefallen und die vertretung hat mich ganze geschlagene 15 minuten ber autochtone rckenmuskulatur gefragt!! ich freue mich zwar, da mich die biocheime gerettet hat, eine demtigung war es trotzdem..  :kotzen:  
ansonsten ist zu sagen, es ist echt nicht so schlimm wie es gekocht wird!!echt nicht.

----------


## Moorhhnchen

> die vertretung hat mich ganze geschlagene 15 minuten ber autochtone rckenmuskulatur gefragt!!


Boah, das ist ja mal obermies - das war doch eigentlich darauf angelegt, Dich total reinzureiten!! Autochtone RM - sowas hab ich fr die mndliche nicht mal mehr angeschaut!!!!!  :Aufgepasst!: 
Und das auch noch, wenn der Ersatz-Prfer wei, da der Prfling sich auf was ganz anderes vorbereitet hat...  :kotzen:

----------


## jijichu

> also.. ich hatte heute mndlich..und hab auch noch nix schriftliches vom lpa bekommen.
> 
> ich hab zwar bstanden, aber ein schock gabs trotzdem heute morgen: unser anatom hat uns ein bichen was zu seinen sonderthemen erzhlt und es war auch im internet in zahreichen protokollen zu lesen.. was macht man da als schlauer mensch? genau! --die protokolle lesen und das lernen, was drin steht. nun ist der prof allredings ausgefallen und die vertretung hat mich ganze geschlagene 15 minuten ber autochtone rckenmuskulatur gefragt!! ich freue mich zwar, da mich die biocheime gerettet hat, eine demtigung war es trotzdem..  
> ansonsten ist zu sagen, es ist echt nicht so schlimm wie es gekocht wird!!echt nicht.



GLCKWUNSCH! Habs heut auch hinter mich gebracht! Jetzt wird erst mal gefeiert und mind. 1.5 Wochen kein Medizinbuch mehr angefasst...   :Grinnnss!:   :Party:

----------


## doc-hannover

> GLCKWUNSCH! Habs heut auch hinter mich gebracht! Jetzt wird erst mal gefeiert und mind. 1.5 Wochen kein Medizinbuch mehr angefasst...


ja, ich denke eher 2 wochen nicht mehr.. :Grinnnss!: 

dir aber auch hrzlichen glckwunsch!!  :Top:

----------


## christie

ach - auf die protokolle konnte man sich in unserem fall berhaupt nicht verlassen. 

in physio sah es so aus: angeblich viel vegetative physiologie, keine neuro. auch ein alter hase von professor meinte in einem gesprch, der kollege werde sicher nicht neuro prfen, da er in dem thema nicht stehe. 

dasselbe in anatomie: der prfer hatte noch nie neuro geprft, dafr sehr viel embryo. in einem vorgesprch mit einer anderen gruppe erzhlte er sogar angeblich, dass er es unfair fnde, neuroanatomie zu prfen, da er in dem thema nicht so bewandert wre. 

kurz: es kam neuro rauf und runter. zum glck hatten wir auf gut sicher neuro doch nochmal wiederholt. sonst wre es bel ausgegangen.

----------


## Judith87

Hach, habts ihrs gut...Meine "Tortur" wird heute um 14Uhr beginnen.   ::-oopss:  Vielleicht sollte ich mir zumindest ein paar Namen der Muskeln der autochtonen RM angucken ^^ Hoffe der Vormittag geht schnell rum! An alle die bestanden haben noch mal Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## Schlerlein

Hey Judith, viel erfolg!!
Meine Pflicht ruft mich schon um halb 2 ans Mikroskop...und danach darf ich 4h zittern. Finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wie gro das Loch im Kopf kurz vorher ist....  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Kliri

Es ist geschaaaaaaaaaaaaaaafft   ::-dance:  , ich kann es selbst noch gar nicht richtig glauben und will allen die es noch vor sich haben sagen , es stimmt wirklich, es ist alles halb so schlimm, wie man es sich vorher ausmalt. Wir haben alle drei viel Mist erzhlt, aber die Prfer helfen einen immer weiter und die Hoffnung, dass es wenigstens noch zum Bestehen gereicht hat, wurde dann bei Weitem bertroffen bei uns allen drein (2x2, 1x3). Also macht euch wirklich nicht so verrckt, wer das schriftliche geschafft hat und die vielen Scheinen, der schafft auch das mndliche. 
Also ich drck euch nun allen, die ihr noch dran seid ganz fest die DAumen, aber glaubt mir, es klappt!

----------


## Tinchen1988

> ja, ich denke eher 2 wochen nicht mehr..
> 
> dir aber auch hrzlichen glckwunsch!!



also ich mach erstmal nen monat pause! incl. 1 woche urlaub!
wieso wollt ihr denn schon wieder an die bcher?

----------


## doc-hannover

> Boah, das ist ja mal obermies - das war doch eigentlich darauf angelegt, Dich total reinzureiten!! Autochtone RM - sowas hab ich fr die mndliche nicht mal mehr angeschaut!!!!! 
> Und das auch noch, wenn der Ersatz-Prfer wei, da der Prfling sich auf was ganz anderes vorbereitet hat...



tja, das habe ich mir auch gedacht. und dann biste so nervs und fertig, dann versucht er es mit leichten fragen aufzulockern, zb woher kommt denn der latissimus dorsi embryologisch gesehen oder nennen sie mir genau!! die ansze und ursprnge vom trapezius. klar, wo jeder immer sagt, grober verlauf reicht im mndlichen! zumindest der regulre prfer.
egal, es ist bstanden, auch wenn ich der vertretung im mikroskopischen hodenprparat nicht zeigen konnte, wie spermatogonien, spermatozyten 1. und 2. ordnung aussehen..ich meine, hey, wer kan das schon mal ehrlich gefragt?? bin immer noch auf 180..  :hmmm...:  

zumal ich bei seinem chef prppen hatte und selbst da gesagt wurde, scneiden sie den mist einfach weg, der ist unwichtig im detail. aber egal, allen fr heute drcke ich die daumen!!

----------


## christie

ou - wir mussten das mal alles zeichnen - den ganzen tubulus im querschnitt mit allen verschiedenen zellen und dann die ganze zeichenmappe abgeben zur bewertung. mann haben wir gereihert. in der prfung kam das dann auch dran + junge und reife plazenta zeichen + zahnentwicklung in den verschiedenen stadien.....ich sach nur: NIE WIEDER, LEUTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Party:

----------


## Giant0777

> ou - wir mussten das mal alles zeichnen - den ganzen tubulus im querschnitt mit allen verschiedenen zellen und dann die ganze zeichenmappe abgeben zur bewertung.


hm, dass mussten wir auch und ich finde, es hat mir fast gar nichts gebracht. seis drum!




> junge und reife plazenta zeichen + zahnentwicklung in den verschiedenen stadien


das ist ja gruslig  :dagegen:   und vor allem, wofr?????  :Nixweiss:

----------


## funny5

Hallo! Hallo!
Also das muss jetzt mal sein! ich freu mich so... Ich hab heut mein Zeugnis bekommen!   ::-stud:  Endlich bestanden nach 3mal schriftlich wurde es ja mal Zeit! Ich bin schon total voller Vorfreude auf das neue was ich lernen darf! Hrt sich vielleicht bld an, aber wenn ihr ein Jahr lang nur stndig Physikumsstoff paukt und das Gefhl habt, ihr habt keinen Erfolg mehr; das deprimiert echt!!!!! :Meine Meinung:  Ich gratuliere allen die bestanden haben, drcke Daumen fr die die noch mssen und es ist echt schade um die Prflinge die den dritten Versuch nicht "berlebt" haben. Ich persnlich hatte auch schon ein Plan B. Also Kopf hoch und viel Erfolg weiterhin auch wenn es kein Medizinstudium in Deutschland mehr sein kann, tut mir echt Leid.  :Keks:  

Liebe Gre

Ich mach jetzt Urlaub! Und feier wie bld!    :schnarch...:

----------


## blubb

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! ... Und wie erleichtert du sein musst!!!!   :Top:   :Top:  
Wann hattest du denn mndliche, weil du dein ganzes Zeugnis schon hast?

----------


## kra-

WAAAHH!!!!
Morgen schlgt meine letzte Stunde...

----------


## goeme

> WAAAHH!!!!
> Morgen schlgt meine letzte Stunde...


vor oder nachmittags??

----------


## Cranium

> hm, dass mussten wir auch und ich finde, es hat mir fast gar nichts gebracht. seis drum!
> 
> 
> 
> das ist ja gruslig  und vor allem, wofr?????


wofr....und warum.....das waren die grten fragen, die mich in der vorklinik beschftigt haben. was fr einen unntzen mll man teilweise lernen soll.... :Keks:   :kotzen:

----------


## Pr0meth

hmm... warum seht ihr das alle so negativ... also ich kann nur rckblickend sagen: mir hat die vorklinik richtig spass gemacht, es gab fast nichts was ich nicht interessant fande und gern gelernt hab

in der schule war es ja so, dass man viele fcher hatte wo man nicht hingehen wollte und sich gelangweilt hat, aber im studium bist jetzt war alles richtig interessant

----------


## Jutti

Vor Allem Physik?!?   :kotzen:  
Und Histo war zwar interessant zu lernen, aber das Zeichnen ging mir relativ schnell auf den Keks... Und Bio, naja, das kannte ich irgendwie aus der Schule schon zm Groteil.

----------


## Doug

Als Medizinstudent wird man zum besten Freund des Postboten....

aber ich will doch nur endlich post haben... und zwar die benachrichtigung ber das schriftliche ergebnis.

----------


## blubb

Ich muss auch sagen, dass mir die Vorklinik sehr gefallen hat!! (Chemie und Physik lass ich jetzt mal auen vor, aber das waren ja auch eher die "Nebenschlichkeiten"). 

Und der Meinung war ich auch schon, bevor das Physikum rum war   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pr0meth

> Vor Allem Physik?!?


Naja gut, Physik, Chemie und Bio waren halt Fcher bei denen man alles schon 10 mal in der Schule gehrt hat und es deshalb auch nicht mehr so bermig interessant war, aber was solls war ja schnell gemacht...

----------


## tinach

> Naja gut, Physik, Chemie und Bio waren halt Fcher bei denen man alles schon 10 mal in der Schule gehrt hat und es deshalb auch nicht mehr so bermig interessant war, aber was solls war ja schnell gemacht...


aber auch nur fr die leute, die die fcher hatten u dort nen guten unterricht..hab die fcher zwar auch nich unbedingt gern gemacht, aber denke es war nich schlecht..denn es gab nur sehr wenige dinge, die ich schon 10xvorher gehrt hatte..die anderen fcher fand ich aber auch gut und hab sie gern gelernt..und finde/fand die themen auch nich sinn-u bezugslos..grad physio ist doch zb ne wichtige grundlage fr die innere..u viele dinge kann man sich ja mittlerweile sogar schon ableiten u verstehen.. 
denke die vorklinik hat noch von frher den "schlechten ruf", weil sie damals wahrscheinlich ganz anders gestaltet war..schon allein unsere lehrbcher sind doch viel schner zu lesen, als die bildlosen u schwarzweien wlzer von vor 10 jahren od so..

----------


## Jutti

Gut, mit den groen Fchern habe ich mich auch angefreundet, die haben mir auch immer Spa gemacht und waren interessant... Und JA, das hab ich auch schon prphysikal gesagt.   ::-winky:  
Aber die kleinen Fcher haben irgendwie nur genervt...
Ja, ich will auch Post, Dienstag gaaanz frh am Morgen flieg ich in den Urlaub fr 10 Tage und ich wrd das Zeugnis doch gern vorher schon mal sehen... Also bitte heute oder Montag.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## christie

> Als Medizinstudent wird man zum besten Freund des Postboten....



 :bhh:   :bhh:   :bhh:  

Hab gestern meine Postbotin gleich im Hausflur abgefangen, nachdem ich sie vom Fenster gesehen hatte, hab ihr die Tr aufgehalten und sie ihren Stapel durchsuchen lassen....leider ohne Erfolg. Seufz.

----------


## Jutti

Oder auch zum grten Feind... Ich hab meinen verflucht, als er mir abends um 17.30 Uhr, als ich grad aus der Uni wiederkam, den Brief brachte... Dass der sonst schon erst um 14 Uhr kommt ist eine Sache, aber warum muss er sich gerade an dem Tag noch so arg verspten... So musste ich am nchsten Tag dann extra fr die Altprotokolle in die Uni... Anders wrs ja auch zu einfach gewesen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## christie

wann haste denn Mndlichens, Jutti?

----------


## Jutti

Ich hatte schon.  :Grinnnss!:  Aber gerade deshalb war es so bld, war direkt am 2. Tag dran und htte das doch gerne noch ein bisschen eher gewusst, so hatte ich im Endeffekt ja einen Tag weniger um mich auf die Prfer vorbereiten zu knnn. Aber irgendwie hatte ich den ganze Tag schon so in Gefhl im Bauch...

----------


## Tinchen1988

ICH HABS GESCHAFFT.....total gerockt, ums mal genauer zu sagen.....

und jetzt der plan: 

1. Bcher in die Ecke verbannen
2. Bcher, die ich nicht mehr brauche, verkaufen
3. Blcke und so verbrennen
4. 4 wochen NIX tun
5. in den Urlaub fahren  :Smilie:

----------


## christie

oh yeah.

ich hab das gleich am 20.8. gemacht.
6 groe tten altpapier alleine die mitschriften, zusammenfassungen, selbstgeschriebenen lernkarten, etc. bin dreimal zur tonne gelaufen.
catharsis ist das richtige wort.

----------


## Tinchen1988

ja, wenn ich alles bereinanderstapel, was ich so zum verbrennen/wegschmeien hab, dann komm ich auf etwa nen meter....schade um die ganze arbeit, die man da reingesteckt hat, aber man brauchts nie wieder..wozu hat man bcher....

----------


## christie

ja, es ist wirklich schade darum.
am meisten bedaure ich, dass ich sehr viel schon wieder vergessen habe, obwohl ich mich ehrlichgesagt fr das meiste schon begeistern konnte.
ich fand die erkenntnisse, die die groen drei fcher gebracht haben, schon klasse. vor allem am ende des 4. semesters ist es schon irre, was man alles an wissen angehuft hat und dann ist es auf einmal wieder weg. schwupps.

ich trste mich damit, dass es jetzt nicht minder spandend weitergeht.

----------


## blubb

Also meine persnlichen Rausschriebe (heisst das so?) behalte ich, die finde ich teils ganz hilfreich, weil ich mir wichtiges schn zusammengestellt habe  :Grinnnss!:  Sind auch nur 2 dicke Ordner und da hnge ich irgendwie dran an meinen Mind-Maps und Tabellen, die mich gut durchgebracht haben.
Mitschriebe aus VLs sind irgendwo dazwischen, aber auch nur so 3 Seiten pro Sem, hchstens   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  

Der Rest wird auch weggeschmissen und Bcher verkloppt und Urlaub gemacht! Und die AKs verschenk ich an die Geplagten unter mir.

----------


## christie

hab fast alle mitschriften am laptop gemacht und das jetzt auf ne externe festplatte gezogen.

bld war, dass meine effizienteste lernstrategie war, die mitschriften auszudrucken und dann laut der wand vortrge zu halten.
hat mich unsummen an geld fr druckerpatronen und papier gekostet - hat sich aber frs physikum gelohnt. 
fr die klinik brauche ich aber eine neue strategie die konomischer hinsichtlich geld uns zeit ist ; ) habe von versuchen mit insulin - nasenspray gelesen. soll angeblich die gedchtnisleistung steigern. 
 :bhh:

----------


## Kliri

> ja, wenn ich alles bereinanderstapel, was ich so zum verbrennen/wegschmeien hab, dann komm ich auf etwa nen meter....schade um die ganze arbeit, die man da reingesteckt hat, aber man brauchts nie wieder..wozu hat man bcher....


@tinchen, ich wei nicht, ob du Recht hast mit dem "man brauchts nie wieder" - ich habe jetzt gerade gehrt, dass man fr das sog. Hammerexamen den ganzen Stoff vom Physikum noch mal lernen/knnen muss und das die hheren Semester ja gerade deswegen so sthnen

----------


## THawk

> @tinchen, ich wei nicht, ob du Recht hast mit dem "man brauchts nie wieder" - ich habe jetzt gerade gehrt, dass man fr das sog. Hammerexamen den ganzen Stoff vom Physikum noch mal lernen/knnen muss und das die hheren Semester ja gerade deswegen so sthnen


 Wer hat denn das behauptet?!?!

Ne, ne, so extrem ist es nun auch wieder nicht (zumindest nicht nach dem was ich bisher mal auf der CD so gekreuzt hab). Natrlich brauchst du bestimmte Grundlagen, in Chirurgie wird auch mal Anatomie abgefragt und auch Physio braucht man wiedre fr die einzelnen Fcher. Aber dass da jemand noch wieder richtig anfngt Vorklinikwissen zu lernen - das denke ich doch nicht.

Heb dir ein paar gute Bcher und - wenn du hast - gute Ausarbeitungen auf. Aber von dem Rest kann man sich getrost trennen  :Meine Meinung: .

----------


## Kliri

> Wer hat denn das behauptet?!?!
> 
> Ne, ne, so extrem ist es nun auch wieder nicht (zumindest nicht nach dem was ich bisher mal auf der CD so gekreuzt hab). Natrlich brauchst du bestimmte Grundlagen, in Chirurgie wird auch mal Anatomie abgefragt und auch Physio braucht man wiedre fr die einzelnen Fcher. Aber dass da jemand noch wieder richtig anfngt Vorklinikwissen zu lernen - das denke ich doch nicht.
> 
> Heb dir ein paar gute Bcher und - wenn du hast - gute Ausarbeitungen auf. Aber von dem Rest kann man sich getrost trennen .


@thawk na das wr ja schn, weit du es genau - bereitest du dich schon auf dieses Examen vor, d.h. ich meine bist du schon so weit? Ich hab es von jemanden gehrt, der jetzt fr das Examen lernt, der aber oft auch aufschneidet e.c. , also ob ich dem so richtig trauen soll in seiner Aussage wei ich deswegen nicht - vom Gefhl her aber eher nein

----------


## studie040

Ich wrde mal sagen bzw. mir wurde gesagt von Leuten, die das staatsexam nun machen oder gemacht haben, dass das alles mal wieder vom Glck abhngig ist. Einige Prfer fragen dann einfach mal kurz Hinnervenverlufe oder wollen Frank-Starling hren....tja, so wie im Physikum ist alles abhngig vom Glck.
Durch lernen kann man seine Chancen nur verbessern^^

----------


## kra-

3!!!  ::-dance: 

Jetzt wird getrunken und gegessen und morgen werden die ganzen alten Aufzeichnungen verbrannt!   :Party:

----------


## THawk

Nein, ich bin scheinfrei und gehe im Frhjahr ins PJ.

Meine Aussage grndet sich auf die Erfahrungen im GK-Kreuzeln, mit den Uni-Prfungen und von Gesprchen mit HEXlern. Es kommt sicherlich auch an ob mndlich oder schriftlich. Und im mndlichen sehr aufs Fach. Wenn du Wahlfach Neuro hast kann natrlich mal ein Hirnnervenverlauf abgefragt werden - halt i.d.R. im klinisch-relevanten Rahmen.
Du wirst aber z.B. nicht mehr irgendeinen biochemischen Signalweg im Detail kennen mssen (auer deiner Prfer forscht an dem  :Grinnnss!:  ).

Aber wie gesagt - ein paar Nachschlagewerke sind gut. Aber ihr braucht nicht mehr alle dicken Bcher. Ich hab z.B. die ganze Zeit nicht mehr in den Lffler geschaut (auch wenn ich sicherlich nicht das Ma aller Dinge bin *g*).

----------


## Kliri

oh,oh, das Kurzzeitgedchtnis - hab mal ne Frage, ich wei, ihr wisst das, weil es hier vor Tagen schon mehrfach diskutiert wurde, ich hab es nur schon wieder vergessen

ich hab gestern den Brief vom Prfungsamt bekommen, mich natrlich sehr gefreut, dass der nun endlich da ist, mich aber gewundert, dass ich ganze vier Punkte weniger habe, als ich gezhlt hatte, ich habe alle rausgenommen Aufgaben richtig, kann es sein, dass sie die bei mir nicht gezhlt haben, weil sich am Ergebnis nichts ndern, z.B. weil sie ja keinen Nachteilsausgleich bei mir machen musste, da ich nicht einer Notengrenze lag

----------


## tinach

> oh,oh, das Kurzzeitgedchtnis - hab mal ne Frage, ich wei, ihr wisst das, weil es hier vor Tagen schon mehrfach diskutiert wurde, ich hab es nur schon wieder vergessen
> 
> ich hab gestern den Brief vom Prfungsamt bekommen, mich natrlich sehr gefreut, dass der nun endlich da ist, mich aber gewundert, dass ich ganze vier Punkte weniger habe, als ich gezhlt hatte, ich habe alle rausgenommen Aufgaben richtig, kann es sein, dass sie die bei mir nicht gezhlt haben, weil sich am Ergebnis nichts ndern, z.B. weil sie ja keinen Nachteilsausgleich bei mir machen musste, da ich nicht einer Notengrenze lag


genau so wird es sein..bei mir ist der brief heute gekommen und ich habe auch 2 punkte weniger..denke es liegt daran, dass die fragen als "nicht gestellt" zhlen..allerdings wundert mich das nachwievor-denn es sind ja fragen, bei denen 2 lsungen richtig sind..also ja die fragen nich irgendwie falsch gestellt sind..htte gedacht, dass dann einfach die fragen normal gewertet werden, blo das eben 2 antworten zhlen..naja, was solls..meine note steht so oder so..daher ist es maximal ein schnheitsfehler  :hmmm...:  
aber was sagt ihr zu dem zeugnis? irgendwie htt ich gedacht, dass es bisschen schner aussieht..ich mein das physikum ist ja keine alltgliche prfung..da sieht doch das abizeugnis schner aus..

----------


## Tinchen1988

hab meinen brief heute auch bekommen. jetzt verbrenn ich den ganzen kram  :Smilie:  nie wieder physik!

----------


## Judith87

Ja, egal, Zeugnis ist Zeugnis ^^ Meins ist auch angekommen gestern. Mndliche lief brigens top, waren nur zu dritt, was sehr angenehm war! Prfer freundlich und gut gelaunt! Man, das fhlt sich echt gut an, fertig zu sein (ja, ich werde auch zu allererst meine Physiksachen entsorgen!)   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Moorhhnchen

> @tinchen, ich wei nicht, ob du Recht hast mit dem "man brauchts nie wieder" - ich habe jetzt gerade gehrt, dass man fr das sog. Hammerexamen den ganzen Stoff vom Physikum noch mal lernen/knnen muss und das die hheren Semester ja gerade deswegen so sthnen


Also, das ist mal so ziemlicher Bldsinn! Man sollte schon gut aufgepat haben und sich insbesondere in Physio gut auskennen (ich kann es nicht und das bereitet Probleme!). Trotzdem hab ich mein ganzes VK-Zeug aufgehoben und in einer Kiste verstaut. Vor so mancher Klausur hab ich mir die eine oder andere Mitschrift nochmal angeschaut, da ich auch eine der Schlauen war, die all ihre Bcher nach der VK verkauft hat. Besonders in Physio hab ich das bereut. Jetzt im HEX werde ich einen Chirurgie-Prfer haben, der hufig Physio-Basics abfragt und ich bei mir deswegen in den Hintern!!! Und mein Neuro-Prfer liebt die Pyramidenbahn und Vorderseitenstrang und was es da nicht so alles gibt, was ich schon lngst nicht mehr kenne....
Hab mir jetzt erstmal den Trepel zugelegt, da ich den in der VK nicht hatte.....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## christie

heute das zeugnis bekommen. wusste garnicht, dass die note vom wahlfach auf dem zeugnis erscheinen wrde. ist das bei euch auch so? 
hat uns damals keiner gesagt.

und ich habe mal direkt 4 bertragungsfehler gemacht...DAMN.   :grrrr....:  
so was rgerliches.

----------


## karolinchen

> und ich habe mal direkt 4 bertragungsfehler gemacht...DAMN.   
> so was rgerliches.


das kann ich berbieten: bei mir sinds 5 bertragungsfehler...
aber solange bestanden ist es doch schnuppe, oder? 

jetzt muss ich nur noch dienstag berleben (mndlich)- und davor grauts mir gewaltig... akuter panik anfall im anmarsch...   :Oh nee...:

----------


## doc-hannover

> das kann ich berbieten: bei mir sinds 5 bertragungsfehler...
> aber solange bestanden ist es doch schnuppe, oder? 
> 
> jetzt muss ich nur noch dienstag berleben (mndlich)- und davor grauts mir gewaltig... akuter panik anfall im anmarsch...


ich sag ja, die egebnisse von medilearn damals sind nicht die egebnisse, die man erreicht hat, weil 1, 2 bertragungsfehler oder lesefehler immer dabei sind..

und mach dir wegen der mndlichen keinen kopf!! das ist wirklich halb so schlim wie man denkt und wenn man dann drinnen sitzt, wird man pltzlich ganz ruhig..

----------


## karolinchen

das hab ich auch schon von ein paar anderen gehrt- aber irgendwie habe ich momentan so das gefhl ich wei gar nix!!! (und ich kanns auch gar nicht glauben...  :grrrr....: 
und das ist nicht wirklich frderlich um sich nochmal hinzusetzen und die letzten paar tage zu lernen...

----------


## blubb

Mensch, dass so viele von euch schon das Zeugnis haben! Hab bisher nur das schriftliche Ergebnis, aber man weiss die Gesamtnote ja eh schon.

Steht bei allen auch die Wahlfachnote drauf?

----------


## Nilani

Die Wahlpflichtnote steht auf dem Physikumszeugnis drauf, war bei uns zumindest auch vorher bekannt. Ist wohl der einzige Sinn, wozu der Kurs berhaupt benotet wurde   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## blubb

Dann freu ich mich aber  :Smilie:  Hab da ne sehr gute Note gemacht   ::-stud:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nnlglmpp

endlich ist das Phyiskum vorbei. Bin so froh, mchte feiern, bin aber so mde....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Scienceman

gratzz =)

----------


## AnnikaIF

:Traurig: 

Ich will nich meeeeehr. Die Lcher in meinem Kopf sind endlos... :Wand: 
Um hier eine meiner Lieblings-Studi-Vz-Gruppen zu zitieren : "Mit dem was ich nicht wei, knnen noch zwei andere durchfallen"

Noch 35 Stunden.... :kotzen: 

Sorry, muss grad ein bisschen jammern.

----------


## Cara21

> Ich will nich meeeeehr. Die Lcher in meinem Kopf sind endlos...
> Um hier eine meiner Lieblings-Studi-Vz-Gruppen zu zitieren : "Mit dem was ich nicht wei, knnen noch zwei andere durchfallen"
> 
> Noch 35 Stunden....
> 
> Sorry, muss grad ein bisschen jammern.



Herrje, das kenn ich ..............  :Keks: 
Ich glaub bei mir reicht das fr 5 Leute. Ich springe hier schon im Dreieck und wei nicht was ich als nchstes machen soll. Mir fehlt noch einiges als Wiederholung, dabei mchte ich doch einfach nur, dass sie einmal zu mir sagen: Sie haben bestanden! Ich habe keinen Plan B wenn das Donnerstag schiefgeht.

Naja, Annika: Kopf hoch! Ich drck dir die Daumen! Wir schaffen das!  :Meine Meinung:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## karolinchen

> Um hier eine meiner Lieblings-Studi-Vz-Gruppen zu zitieren : "Mit dem was ich nicht wei, knnen noch zwei andere durchfallen"


die gruppe is toll! ich glaube die knnte ich auch gebrauchen...   :was ist das...?:  

ich will doch auch nur irgendwie bestehen- wie ist allerdings noch ne andere frage... grad in anatomie- wen der herr prfer bei mir keine lcke trifft, dann ist er mein held...

ich wnsche noch gutes durchhaltevermgen!!!

----------


## Tinchen1988

ich bin auch mit klaffenden lcken in die mndliche gegangen. neuroanatomie, extremitten in anatomie, purin- pyrimidin- und hmstoffwechsel in der biochemie......und mehr als nur 2-3 themen in physiologie. (meine mama nennt sowas immer "das kleine einmal eins mit sieben"....niemand kanns und sooft man es lernt....es bleibt einfach nicht hngen)
meine prfer habens glcklicherweise geschafft, KEINS dieser themen zu treffen und ich hab ne 1 nach hause gebracht  :Smilie: 

also: kopf hoch und positiv denken.

----------


## karolinchen

klingt beruhigend... vielen dank!
ne 1??? super! ich gratuliere!  :Top:  

bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie das glck, dass meine lcken ausgelassen wurden- positives denken hin oder her...
momentan nur angst!

aber ich danke fr die aufmunternden worte!!!!

geniee deine ferien tinchen, hast du dir verdient!!!    :Grinnnss!:

----------


## doc-hannover

hey, ihr schafft das! und selbst, wenn eine lcke getroffen wurde, wie bei mir..ich meine, wer kann schon autochtone rckenmuskulatur, ist das noch lange kein grund durchzufallen!! die prfung bsteht aus 3 fchern und das man nirgends was sagen kann ist doch recht unwahrscheinlich!! also, es ist wirklich, wiklich nicht so schlimm wie alle immer agen bzw man sich selber ausmalt!!!!
ihr werdet das schon schaffen und man merkt erst in de prfung, wie viel man eigentllch doch noch wei!!

----------


## Tinchen1988

> klingt beruhigend... vielen dank!
> ne 1??? super! ich gratuliere!  
> 
> bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie das glck, dass meine lcken ausgelassen wurden- positives denken hin oder her...
> momentan nur angst!
> 
> aber ich danke fr die aufmunternden worte!!!!
> 
> geniee deine ferien tinchen, hast du dir verdient!!!



ja, vor allem hat mich das doch sehr berrumpelt, weil ich im schriftlichen "nur" ne 3 hatte. 
also, is alles drin, egal, wie man schriftlich abgeschnitten hat

du packst das auch  :Smilie: 
meine vorgabe an mich selbst war "bestehen" und ich find, dafr hab ich den jackpot gezogen....man unterschtzt sich manchmal auch einfach  :Smilie:

----------


## christie

Lese gerade die FAZ: Prof Klinke ist ja vor wenigen Tagen gestorben. 
Mensch - was hat mir der Klinke/Silbernagel zum Physikum noch geholfen....

----------


## Kliri

> Dann freu ich mich aber  Hab da ne sehr gute Note gemacht


hi, hi  - na bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt, hab die eins nur gemacht, dass heit mir mit der Arbeit die wir schreiben mussten nur deswegen etwas mehr Mhe gegeben, weil wir wussten, dass die Note mit auf's Physikumzeugnis kommt


und noch mal an alle, die die mgl. noch vor sich  haben, macht euch nicht lnger verrckt, glaubt uns wirklich, es ist wirklich nicht so schlimm und alles was man denkt nicht mehr zu wissen, wei man in der Prfung - es ist einfach drin im Kopf - ich schreib euch das nur, weil ich mich auch sooooooooo schrecklich verrckt gemacht habe und das wirklich nicht ntig war, lernt nicht bis spt in die Nacht, schlaft ein bisschen mehr, sammelt eure Krfte und alles andere geht von allein dann, d.h. ihr macht das, so wie wir, die die mndliche schon hinter uns haben und davor hier auch schrieben, dass wir nichts mehr wissen e.c. , es geschafft haben

----------


## AnnikaIF

> Herrje, das kenn ich .............. 
> Ich glaub bei mir reicht das fr 5 Leute. Ich springe hier schon im Dreieck und wei nicht was ich als nchstes machen soll. Mir fehlt noch einiges als Wiederholung, dabei mchte ich doch einfach nur, dass sie einmal zu mir sagen: Sie haben bestanden! Ich habe keinen Plan B wenn das Donnerstag schiefgeht.
> 
> Naja, Annika: Kopf hoch! Ich drck dir die Daumen! Wir schaffen das!


Danke fr eure aufmunternden Worte, ihr Lieben!
Bin jetzt endlich endlich endlich auch durch und es lief echt gut!  ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance: 
Bin so erleichtert! Ihr schafft das auch!!!  :Top:  Taschakka !!!!! Drck euch alle Daumen!

--> geht jetzt ins bett   :schnarch...:

----------


## nnlglmpp

will auch den Artikel ber Professor Klinke sehen. Wo steht der bei FAZ?

----------


## christie

Ist kein Artikel - sind die Todesanzeigen.

Seite 39 in der FAZ vom letzten Samstag (13.9.)

----------


## Moorhhnchen

> Lese gerade die FAZ: Prof Klinke ist ja vor wenigen Tagen gestorben. 
> Mensch - was hat mir der Klinke/Silbernagel zum Physikum noch geholfen....


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaas??? Ui, das hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen, mu ich gleich mal die Zeitung raussuchen!!

----------


## Moorhhnchen

> Ist kein Artikel - sind die Todesanzeigen.
> 
> Seite 39 in der FAZ vom letzten Samstag (13.9.)


Hui, nachdem ich die ganze Mlltonne durchwhlt habe, hab ich's auch gefunden... die Todesanzeige sieht ja echt mickrig aus gegen die 7 anderen Riesendinger von diesem Herrn J.

----------


## christie

Allerdings. Nur wegen Herrn J habe ich aber berhaupt die Todesanzeigen angesehen - gehrt sonst weniger zu meiner Lieblingslektre aber die waren ja so dermaen riesig, dass ich nicht dran vorbeikam und die von Prof Klinke eher zufllig entdeckte.

----------


## madniki

geschafft, gut gelaufen, bin so happy!!!!

----------


## christie

Rock'n Roll, Madniki   ::-winky:   ::-winky:   :Party:

----------


## madniki

danke!

----------


## Cara21

So Leute, das wars - ich bin raus!!!   :Traurig:   :Traurig:   :Traurig:   :Traurig:   :Traurig:   :Traurig:   :Traurig:   :Traurig:   :Traurig:  
Da ist die gute 3 schriftl. auch nichts mehr wert.......... die ganze Truppe haben die heute durchfallen lassen.
Was mache ich jetzt?? Ich habe keinen Plan B.......... 
Euch allen, die das Physikum geschafft haben: Herzlichen Glckwunsch und alles gute fr die Zukunft!!!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> So Leute, das wars - ich bin raus!!!           
> Da ist die gute 3 schriftl. auch nichts mehr wert.......... die ganze Truppe haben die heute durchfallen lassen.
> Was mache ich jetzt?? Ich habe keinen Plan B.......... 
> Euch allen, die das Physikum geschafft haben: Herzlichen Glckwunsch und alles gute fr die Zukunft!!!


Mein Beileid, wer waren denn die beltter (ala Prfer).
Und dann auch noch die ganze Truppe....
Wie wrs mit ZM???????

----------


## Darkromantic

> die ganze Truppe haben die heute durchfallen lassen.


Oh ********...
Wie kann denn das passieren? War es wenigstens (ansatzweise) gerechtfertigt, oder haben die Euch eiskalt auflaufen lassen? So etwas habe ich ja noch nie gehrt!
Letzter Versuch?
Fuck, fuck, fuck...ich drcke Dir dolle die Daumen, dass Du da irgendwie die Kurve kriegst!
Alles Gute und liebe Gre!

D.

----------


## Cara21

Meine Kombi war Nocke, Schnfeld und Schwegler - klingt soweit sehr gut, aber war irgenwie seltsam heute. Erstmal waren wir ja 4 Wiederholer und somit alle eh berngstlich und dann hat Nocke nur so abgedrehte Sachen gefragt und Schnfeld war auch nicht besser. Also nichts mit normalen Zyklen oder so. 
Ich muss das erstmal begreifen............ Ich wei, dass ich nicht super war ( den Anspruch hatte ich auch nie), aber ich htte mich schon bestehen lassen. 
Muss mich erstmal erkundigen jetzt...... Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist halt: BIn ich generell zu bld fr sowas? Also auch fr ZM?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Meine Kombi war Nocke, Schnfeld und Schwegler - klingt soweit sehr gut, aber war irgenwie seltsam heute. Erstmal waren wir ja 4 Wiederholer und somit alle eh berngstlich und dann hat Nocke nur so abgedrehte Sachen gefragt und Schnfeld war auch nicht besser. Also nichts mit normalen Zyklen oder so. 
> Ich muss das erstmal begreifen............ Ich wei, dass ich nicht super war ( den Anspruch hatte ich auch nie), aber ich htte mich schon bestehen lassen. 
> Muss mich erstmal erkundigen jetzt...... Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist halt: BIn ich generell zu bld fr sowas? Also auch fr ZM?


Quatsch mit Soe, bist nicht generell zu bld fr sowas.... am besten lt
du es erstmal sacken und guckst dann was du machst...Neurowissenschaften
wr doch auch noch was evtl? Naja und die Prfer sind zwar allgemein sehr
nett aber auch alle sehr speziell in Ihren Fragen.... von daher kann man bei denen auch richtig tief ins Fettnpfchen latschen...
Alles wird gut!!!!

----------


## Kliri

oh Mensch, dass tut mir aber leid fr euch - und ich hoffe ganz sehr fr dich, dass du noch einen Versuch hast oder war es der letzte, dass wr ja schrecklich, aber auch dann geht es weiter , denn es geht immer weiter im Leben, glaub mir !

----------


## Cara21

Nein, es war mein letzter! Ich werde jetzt erstmal ins Bett. Hoffentlich sieht die Welt morgen nicht mehr so schlimm aus.   :Traurig:

----------


## Kliri

> Nein, es war mein letzter! Ich werde jetzt erstmal ins Bett. Hoffentlich sieht die Welt morgen nicht mehr so schlimm aus.


ach du arme , das tut nir soooooooooooooooo leid

----------


## blubb

Lass sich erstmal alles setzen! Und dann erst sieh nach, wie du alles weiter regeln kannst. Eine gute 3 hat schonmal gezeigt, du bist nicht bld! Und dass bei Prfern sich die Geister scheiden, ist ja bekannt. 
Mach erstmal etwas langsam und sammel dich!!!   ::-winky:

----------


## Nilani

Mensch, Cara, das tut mir auch echt leid. Ich wrde die Prfer nicht unbedingt als ok/einfach bezeichnen. Hab BC-Sch. ja auch erlebt, der kann schon ziemlich krass fragen und das Schw... eine Spezies fr sich ist, wei man auch, immerhin gilt er mit als schwerster Ana-Prfer, den man ziehen kann und selbst in der Physio ... diese Formelsammlungen, die er so liebt, das wr auch mein Horror gewesen. Ich finds aber schon seltsam, dass ihr da alle nicht bestanden habt   :Oh nee...:  
Du bist sicher nicht zu blde fr sowas, auch wenn solche Fehlschlge natrlich am Selbstbewusstsein nagen. Hoffe, du findest einen fr dich passenden Ausweg, auch wenns aktuell unmglich scheint   :Keks:

----------


## tinach

oh man..da fehlen mir die worte..kann mich nur den anderen anschlieen, dass es mir sehr leid fr dich tut..wnsch dir alles gute, egal auf welchem weg..glaube ebenfalls, dass wer mit ner guten 3 schriftlich geschafft hat, ganz bestimmt das zeug fr alles andere und ja eigentlich auch medi hat..
also, auch wenns jetzt erstmal unmglich scheinen mag - mach das fr dich beste draus..als alternative wrde mir evt. noch psychologie einfallen..

----------


## Aiko22

Hallo an alle, die jetzt Physikum gemacht haben. Ist unter euch zufllig jemand, der in Baden-Wrttemberg studiert? Mich wrde nmlich interessieren ob einer von euch schon den Bescheid vom Landesprfungsamt erhalten hat. Habe nmlich als eine der ersten mndliche Prfung gemacht und immer noch keinen Bescheid erhalten. Warten kann ja so lang sein  :Smilie: 

Danke schon mal fr eine Antwort!

Gru

----------


## blubb

Ja! Hatte am 4.9. mdl. und am Dienstag das Zeugnis erhalten   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lasix82

Habt ihr eigentlich einen extra Brief mit dem Ergebnis des schriftlichen Teils bekommen? Ich warte jetzt nun schon 4 Wochen!!! Die mndliche Prfung hatte ich aber erst vor 7 Tagen... Kann man auch nur gleich das Zeugnis bekommen?!

----------


## medi2319

Ja, das Ergebnis fr das schriftliche hab ich schon letzten Samstag in einem Extrabrief bekommen. Hatte selber vor 9 Tagen die mndliche Prfung aber leider auch noch kein Zeugnis   :grrrr....:

----------


## jijichu

Ich hatte am 10.Sept. mndliches und am 17.sept. lag schon das Zeugnis und das schriftliche Ergebnis bei mir im Briefkasten!

----------


## Moorhhnchen

Nix mehr los hier, hm? Sind alle schon fertig?  ::-stud:

----------


## flotze

und ja, wir habens geschafft...

wie geil...

----------


## Jutti

Na wird doch wohl auch Zeit...
Ich bin sogar schon aus dem 10tgigen Urlaub zurck.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cara21

Und ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer Alternative......   :kotzen:  
Ich wollte so gerne rztin werden! Naja, euch wnsche ich alles gute und viel Erfolg!

----------


## Flemingulus

@Cara21
Manchmal nimmt einen das Leben an der Hand und fhrt einen auf Wege, die man voll selbst nie beschritten htte. Mancher, der gerne Arzt werden wollte und im Studium gut zurecht kam, ist hinterhier im Beruf ziemlich ernchtert. 

Na, guck Dich jetzt erstmal nach allen Seiten um & krieg keinen Tunnelblick und... bleib uns hier treu!  :hmmm...:

----------


## WaWa

FAST alle sind fertig...

Morgen nochmal Daumen drcken fr Gttingen!
@Woodpegger: Einfach nur die Nerven behalten, dann is alles nur halb so schlimm... Die letzten Tage waren das eigentlich Schlimme, dagegen sind die Prfungen meist rel. entspannt!
Ich glaub' an dich!!!! 
Du rockst da! Chakkaaaaaaaa!  :Top:

----------


## woodpegger

hehe...du bist ne maus  ::-winky:

----------


## flotze

ey berlget Euch mal, wir haben unser Physikum...Gnsehautkrieg  ::-dance:   :Top:   :Micro:   :Woow:  
durchdashaustanz

----------


## Mathie340

*SO* geht 'ne 1:
[img=http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/3857/img5024ai3.th.png]

----------


## Thunderstorm

> So Leute, das wars - ich bin raus!!!           
> Da ist die gute 3 schriftl. auch nichts mehr wert.......... die ganze Truppe haben die heute durchfallen lassen.
> Was mache ich jetzt?? Ich habe keinen Plan B.......... 
> Euch allen, die das Physikum geschafft haben: Herzlichen Glckwunsch und alles gute fr die Zukunft!!!


Moin Cara21  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich habe hier lange mitgelesen und Dir natrlich ganz fest die Daumen gedrckt. Jetzt komme ich gerade aus dem Urlaub wieder und lese, was passiert ist.
Meine erste Bitte an Dich ist: gib jetzt nicht auf!!!
Du hast so lange fr Deinen Traum gekmpft. Es gibt bestimmt einen Weg Deinen Traum zu realisieren.

Darf man im EU-Ausland (Budapest / Rumnien) das Physikum nochmal machen, wenn man in Deutschland den Prfungsanspruch verloren hat? Ich wei nicht, wie das geregelt ist, aber dieser Ausweg ist mir gerade als erstes eingefallen.
In beiden Lndern knnte man nach dem Physikum weiterstudieren (in Rumnien derzeit nur in Englisch) oder nach bestandenem Physikum zurcktauschen. Das dieser "Rcktausch" nicht einfach ist, wei ich; aber nicht unmglich.
Ist vielleicht ein Wechsel in einen Modellstudiengang ohne Physikum mglich? Hier knnte man sich evtl. Scheine anrechnen lassen und ins x-te Semester einsteigen.

So, ich drcke Dir auf jeden Fall gaaanz fest die Daumen, dass Du gut aus dem ganzen Schlamassel rauskommst und weiterstudieren darfst.

Liebe Gre,
Geli

----------


## Coxy-Baby

@Thunderstorm: Der Drops ist leider gelutscht (zumindestens HM) und Cara21 wird in Deutschland leider NIE eine Approbation bekommen!

----------


## Cara21

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

puhh, ich  muss erstmal durchatmen. Sitze hier im vollen Chaos, da ich morgen von MD nach Darmstadt ziehe. Ich hab doch tatschlich noch einen Ausbildungsplatz bekommen und bin seit 3 Tagen wieder Schlerin fr Gesundheits - und Krankenpflege. Ja, ist keine rztin, aber besser als nix!  :Grinnnss!: 
Es geht wieder vorwrts, wobei ich mich echt dran gewhnen muss. Aber ich danke euch ganz lieb fr eine Untersttzung in den Kommentaren. Natrlich werde ich hier immer mal wieder reinlesen und mich freuen, wenn ich neue Erfolge feiert und in 4 Jahren den Thread: Stex 2012 aufmacht und euch gegenseitig motiviert. Liebe Gre und einen schnen Feiertag an alle,  Liebe Gre!!!

----------


## tinach

hey cara..dann wnsch ich dir trotz der sicherlich riesen umstellung einen guten start und mglichst viel freude als krankenschwester..also nochmal viel kraft auf deinem neuen weg..liebe gre

----------


## Stina 1

@cara21

Hallo, ich habe auch ne Ausbildung als Krankenschwester. Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen in vielen Bereichen reinzuschnuppern. Mir hat die Ausbildung an einem groen Haus sehr viel spa gemacht, weil man viel gesehen hat und du verstehst jetzt sicherlich vieles besser als ich damals. Schn wrs fr Dich mglichst viele Untersuchungen zu sehen. die ausbildung ist interessant, man hat mit den Patienten mehr zu tun als die rzte und das Klischee von Bettpfannen ausleeren und Hintern abwischen ist lngst berholt. klar gehrt das auch dazu, aber das ist nur ein kleiner Teil, da die Pat. viel frher mobilisiert werden als noch vor 10 Jahren.
Viel Spa und das ganze ist jetzt ein klacks fr Dich.
 ::-winky:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

hey Cara, das freut mich, dass du dich so schnell gefangen hast. Und ich denke, dass du nicht "normale" Krankenschwester bleiben wirst. Vielleicht machst du ja noch ne Fachschwester-Weiterbildung  :Grinnnss!: . 

Das Leben geht manchmal seltsame Wege, aber es mssen nicht immer die schlechtesten sein, auch wenn sie es auf den ersten Blick vielleicht sind.

 ::-winky:

----------


## zweistein

> Der Drops ist leider gelutscht (zumindestens HM) und Cara21 wird in Deutschland leider NIE eine Approbation bekommen!


Das macht doch nichts. Wenn ich bedenke, dass die Hlfte aller  Medizinstudenten,  die in Deutschland das Medizinstudium schaffen, spter angeblich sowieso  ins Ausland geht,  weil der Job in Deutschland     keinen Spa macht und auerdem noch miserabel bezahlt wird, knnte  Cara - falls  rztin ihr absoluter Traumberuf ist -   auch versuchen,  das Medizinstudium im Ausland zu schaffen und dann im Ausland als rztin zu  arbeiten. Ob man in Deutschland studiert und dann erst ins Ausland geht oder schon zum Studium ins Ausland geht, who cares?   :Grinnnss!: 
  Und die hohen Kosten fr das Medizinstudium im Ausland htte sie    durch das wesentlich hhere Gehalt, das sie    spter im Ausland bekme,  bald wieder reingeholt. :hmmm...:

----------


## Rombria

Habe mir das ganze zwar etwas anders vorgestellt, aber das wird schon!!!   :Party:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Habe mir das ganze zwar etwas anders vorgestellt, aber das wird schon!!!


was stellst du denn fr Scheilinks hier rein - Farge an Medi-Learn : Ist so etwas berhaupt erlaubt?

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> was stellst du denn fr Scheilinks hier rein - Farge an Medi-Learn : Ist so etwas berhaupt erlaubt?


noch mal die Frage an Medi-Learn , ist hier im Forum solche Werbung erlaubt ???

----------


## Meuli

Du knntest den Beitrag auch einfach melden ...

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Du knntest den Beitrag auch einfach melden ...


na genau das wollt ich eigentlich ja auch mit meinem Beitrag bewirken - wie melde ich denn "einfach"????

----------


## agouti_lilac

@ Khiri: wir kmmern uns darum.

Melden kann man brigens einen Beitrag, indem man auf das Schild mit dem Ausrufezeichen klickt, das sich in der Leiste unter den Userdaten befindet.

----------


## McBeal

Ich habe den Thread mal "ent-pinnt", das Physikum Herbst 08 ist ja nun schon einige Monate vorbei.  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## kra-

Adios, Thread!
Hier stecken viele schne Erinnerungen drin!  :Smilie:

----------

